# G4 tournesol : réinstaller le système



## zestedorange (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais réinstaller/réinitialiser un  tournesol à partir de CD d'installation d'un autre tournesol (j'imagine que c'est possible?)
Mais voilà : je n'arrive pas à démarrer la machine, ou plutôt, quand elle se lance au moment où la pomme apparait sur fond gris, une image du bouton de démarrage apparaît et avec elle toute une série d'indications multilingues. Notamment que je dois tenir le bouton de démarrage enfoncé en allumant (ce qui ne change rien). J'ai essayé avec la touche maj, rien à faire, et avec la touche C, mais ça ne sert à rien non plus puisque je ne parviens pas à insérer les CD d'installation.

N'étant pas un as de la manip', je suis venu glaner ici des avis et conseils avertis (je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais dans les autres topics, ou alors j'ai mal cherché)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## iMacounet (15 Septembre 2010)

Ton G4 te fais un kernel panic.

Démarre le avec CTRL+ALT+P+R et attends les 4 bongs


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Septembre 2010)

zestedorange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais réinstaller/réinitialiser un  tournesol à partir de CD d'installation d'un autre tournesol (j'imagine que c'est possible?)
> 
> ...



*Pas de quoi*


----------



## zestedorange (16 Septembre 2010)

c'est bien un kernel panic d'après ce que je lis comme message à l'allumage, mais la manip' ne fonctionne pas !
Vous auriez une idée?


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Septembre 2010)

les cd viennent de quel imac tournesol
et l imac a restaurer quel est sa configuration


----------



## zestedorange (16 Septembre 2010)

:mouais:
Eh bien ce sont des questions auxquelles je ne peux pas répondre !
Ce sont tous les deux des G4 tournesol, c'est tout ce que je sais.
Les CD viennent d'un des deux que je n'ai plus, et l'autre est celui d'une pote qui voudrait le refiler à quelqu'un d'autre.

Mais l'histoire du kernel panic, ça m'arrangerait déjà bien de pouvoir le résoudre !


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2010)

Kernel Panic, c'est souvent un problème matériel.
Dans cette catégorie le truc le plus fréquent c'est la Ram.
A priori tu peux essayer de nettoyer la barrette (et son connecteur) qui est directement accessible


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1411?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## iMacounet (17 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Kernel Panic, c'est souvent un problème matériel.
> Dans cette catégorie le truc le plus fréquent c'est la Ram.
> A priori tu peux essayer de nettoyer la barrette (et son connecteur) qui est directement accessible


Ouais, faut juste enlever la plaque d'alu avec ses 4 visses imperdables.

ou c'est le connecteur interne, et dans ce cas là faut démonter l'imac ...


----------

